# I need Wondfo Experts pleeeease UPDATE!! LINK WITH PICTURE. BFP!?!



## ready4number1

Hey ladies I have a question. This is my first cycle using Wondfo pregnancy tests and I thought they would be easier because I heard no evaps but I am wondering if that is true??

I ask because like many of you I obsess over my HPT tests. I hold them under the light after they dry and all. So, I took one out the trash from 10dpo and I see a line only when holding it under light. Can't see it with the naked eye. It was hours later. I took another one today at 11dpo and nothing again. Took it out the trash :haha: and shone my cell phone assistive light on it and this line was more apparent than 10dpo, and thicker but still can't see it with the naked eye.

I know all the rules about not looking at test after they dry, but I heard you can read Wondfo brand better that way.

Now for the question, for those of you that have done what I have done did you ever have evap lines?

I just did a test with plain water and will look at it under the light hours from now as my own little test, but I wanted to hear some responses from you ladies first.

Thank u!


----------



## ready4number1

Hmmm ladies I have to apologize. As I lay here obsessing like an idiot I realize how freaking stupid this all is. I hate this. I hate ttc. I hate that it hasn't happened and I hate driving myself crazy like this. I know it's negative. I can't wait to start my period because I am taking a break. Really wrecks my nerves during the 2ww. No more. If I could delete this post I would.


----------



## ready4number1

Smh :dohh::dohh::dohh: I took another test. Btw, the one with water only shows an very very skinny slit for where the indent should be. I squeezed out some urine to take another test and after it dried, under the light, still a thick line. But of course sooooo faint that you only see something under the light at the right angle. Wtheck? I am moody as heck. 2 more days and I will know for sure. Just wanted to update.


----------



## ready4number1

I know one day, some woman somewhere will thank me for my obsessive compulsive nature with this situation. So, I did something disgusting. I dug through the trash to find my wondfo from like 8dpo. Absolutely no line whatsoever. If I miss AF I will get a FRER and the fact they are so expensive so I will wait. But I will update!

Just to recap:

Extremely faint BFP only under a light :haha: on Wondfor for 10, 11 & 12 dpo

Zero line other than colorless slit where line should be for test with water.

And...

Zero line for test I dug out of the trash :haha: from about 8dpo Not even a slit.



So..since I sufficiently had a convo with myself, going to try to get a little rest before acupuncture.


:dust: TO ALL YOU LADIES!


----------



## ready4number1

Calling it a BFN


----------



## terripeachy

I love the range of emotions! I've been following all morning. :haha: I hope you end up with a BFP this cycle. Keep your chin up.


----------



## ready4number1

terripeachy said:


> I love the range of emotions! I've been following all morning. :haha: I hope you end up with a BFP this cycle. Keep your chin up.



Lol!! I am a crazy person right now! I needed that laugh. I keep thinking 2 more days 2 more days until AF! Thank you for the encouraging words! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Just be that yellow smiley amongst all the blue frowns and you have it made. *hugs*


----------



## junbait

I can totally relate to your frustration. There was nothing (not even an evap line) on my 9 DPO test (I use the wondfo brand as well), nothing on 10 DPO either. 11 DPO I was too sleepy to wait 5 minutes for the test to finish and since nothing showed up in under a minute, I threw it out in the trash and went back to sleep. For some reason I just got too curious and dug it out of trash a couple of hours later and it had a visible, albeit faint, pink line. Today is 12 DPO for me and today's test looked like a wet line, no color, within the allotted test time frame. I kept it aside and it turned dark (but only as dark as 11 DPO test) after a couple of hours. These two days would be the first time I am seeing evap lines on these tests. 

I still have 4 more days to go before being disappointed, but since I have no other symptoms, I'm kind of discouraged already. 

The only odd things I experienced was that breakfast (milk and cheerios) tasted bitter for a couple of days, but since milk was almost about to expire I thought it must have gone bad early. The other odd thing is that my body is aching all over, especially my thighs/legs and arms, the kind of aches you get after working out for an hour or so after months of not exercising. I just went for a walk about 2 miles total on Thursday, and I go on that walk every week (once or twice a week depending on the weather), so that was not unusual for me to be walking 2 miles. I woke up wincing last night when I turned over in sleep coz my thigh hurt.


----------



## moter98

Alright, I have totally done everything you have mentioned above! I have used a lot of these Wondfo IC's as well as many other brands. In my experience the pink handled Wondfo's and FRER are the best ones and give the least evaps. FRER will give evaps almost every time though if you open the plastic casing its in.....yep, done that too! I have only ever gotten 1 evap on a pink handled Wondfo and was so excited thinking I was pregnant. I didn't notice that the line was pencil thin and not thick like the control line cause I saw the pink color and just thought it was positive. Wrong! But that's the only evap I've ever gotten with them. With baby #2, my first bfp was with the Wondfo. I took the test and it was stark white so after 5 minutes I threw it away.......then a couple hours later.....I did the unthinkable......I dug it out of the trash and looked at it again. Come on everyone, you know you've done it, lol! Lo and behold, there was a thick very very faint pink line on it. I immediately tested again with a Wondfo and FRER and got faint BFP's on both of them. By that point I was pretty sure they weren't all evaps, but I had to wait out a couple days and test with FMU till the lines got darker for me. So anyway, that is my story of ttc #2 - took 13 cycles. I am now on Cycle 1 for #3!

I can totally relate to all you are going through and hope this is your BFP. Good luck!
Post the pics, I'd like to see what the line looks like.


----------



## ready4number1

Other ladies say they see a BFP. Just wanted to update this for whomever is looking in the future and for you ladies as well.

I haven't gotten a chance to read the two knew responses but will tonight for sure! Here is the link. I am feeling BFP as well but will like your honest opinion.



I am literally shaking right now! I have an exam today and don't know how I will make it through!!! Getting my masters!

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=45823


----------



## terripeachy

You crack me up. I went to the site. What is that paperwork that is behind your test? Are you studying ways to tell if someone's drunk or on drugs?

I voted unsure because I am unsure. I'm really bad with those strip tests. Keep us updated and good luck with your exam tonight.


----------



## ready4number1

terripeachy said:


> You crack me up. I went to the site. What is that paperwork that is behind your test? Are you studying ways to tell if someone's drunk or on drugs?
> 
> I voted unsure because I am unsure. I'm really bad with those strip tests. Keep us updated and good luck with your exam tonight.



Lol that is for my drug and alcohol class. Learning what drugs do to the brain. I crack myself up to right now. This is amazing. I will post when I take a FRER in the morning if I can hold out. I might take it tonight. Thanks for looking!


----------



## ready4number1

junbait said:


> I can totally relate to your frustration. There was nothing (not even an evap line) on my 9 DPO test (I use the wondfo brand as well), nothing on 10 DPO either. 11 DPO I was too sleepy to wait 5 minutes for the test to finish and since nothing showed up in under a minute, I threw it out in the trash and went back to sleep. For some reason I just got too curious and dug it out of trash a couple of hours later and it had a visible, albeit faint, pink line. Today is 12 DPO for me and today's test looked like a wet line, no color, within the allotted test time frame. I kept it aside and it turned dark (but only as dark as 11 DPO test) after a couple of hours. These two days would be the first time I am seeing evap lines on these tests.
> 
> I still have 4 more days to go before being disappointed, but since I have no other symptoms, I'm kind of discouraged already.
> 
> The only odd things I experienced was that breakfast (milk and cheerios) tasted bitter for a couple of days, but since milk was almost about to expire I thought it must have gone bad early. The other odd thing is that my body is aching all over, especially my thighs/legs and arms, the kind of aches you get after working out for an hour or so after months of not exercising. I just went for a walk about 2 miles total on Thursday, and I go on that walk every week (once or twice a week depending on the weather), so that was not unusual for me to be walking 2 miles. I woke up wincing last night when I turned over in sleep coz my thigh hurt.


Let me tell you something!! I have the SAME EXACT achy leg/thigh feelings you are talking about. I will check my log and tell you the exact dpo it began....hold on a second :coffee: ......Okay, it began on 5dpo :haha: and I had some more today at 13dpo. But on and off throughout this 2ww all different parts of my legs would ache or feel very weak and tired. Even my shins got some sharp pains in them. Not to mention my groin hurt! I think you have gotten your bfp! If it was pink I don't believe it was an EVAP. Keep us posted!


----------



## ready4number1

moter98 said:


> Alright, I have totally done everything you have mentioned above! I have used a lot of these Wondfo IC's as well as many other brands. In my experience the pink handled Wondfo's and FRER are the best ones and give the least evaps. FRER will give evaps almost every time though if you open the plastic casing its in.....yep, done that too! I have only ever gotten 1 evap on a pink handled Wondfo and was so excited thinking I was pregnant. I didn't notice that the line was pencil thin and not thick like the control line cause I saw the pink color and just thought it was positive. Wrong! But that's the only evap I've ever gotten with them. With baby #2, my first bfp was with the Wondfo. I took the test and it was stark white so after 5 minutes I threw it away.......then a couple hours later.....I did the unthinkable......I dug it out of the trash and looked at it again. Come on everyone, you know you've done it, lol! Lo and behold, there was a thick very very faint pink line on it. I immediately tested again with a Wondfo and FRER and got faint BFP's on both of them. By that point I was pretty sure they weren't all evaps, but I had to wait out a couple days and test with FMU till the lines got darker for me. So anyway, that is my story of ttc #2 - took 13 cycles. I am now on Cycle 1 for #3!
> 
> I can totally relate to all you are going through and hope this is your BFP. Good luck!
> Post the pics, I'd like to see what the line looks like.



Thank you so much for this story! You sound just like me! I have taken many FRER's apart in my day lol. I am so happy about this thick pink line on the wondfo. I can't wait to actually confirm that I am pregnant!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Baby dust to you!


----------



## moter98

That looks like a bfp to me. I looked back at my notes from my tww with #2 and I had put achey legs on there too.


----------



## purplecupcake

USE A FRER!!!! I freaking HATE ICs!! I got a very obvious BFP on a FRER, same urine was BFN on a cheapie.


----------



## ready4number1

purplecupcake said:


> USE A FRER!!!! I freaking HATE ICs!! I got a very obvious BFP on a FRER, same urine was BFN on a cheapie.


Hiiiiii purplecupcake!!!! It's been a long time! I am going to use the FRER if I miss AF tomorrow. It will also give my body a chance to produce HCG. I would be heartbroken if I got a BFN on FRER. Even if it is a false BFN.


I sure hope I have joined you!


----------



## ready4number1

moter98 said:


> That looks like a bfp to me. I looked back at my notes from my tww with #2 and I had put achey legs on there too.



Thank you! I am almost convinced I am pregnant lol. Just need more tests to show and I will officially celebrate.


----------



## moter98

Please keep us updated!


----------



## ready4number1

moter98 said:


> Please keep us updated!



I definitely will! One way or another.


----------



## junbait

ready4number1 said:


> Let me tell you something!! I have the SAME EXACT achy leg/thigh feelings you are talking about. I will check my log and tell you the exact dpo it began....hold on a second :coffee: ......Okay, it began on 5dpo :haha: and I had some more today at 13dpo. But on and off throughout this 2ww all different parts of my legs would ache or feel very weak and tired. Even my shins got some sharp pains in them. Not to mention my groin hurt! I think you have gotten your bfp! If it was pink I don't believe it was an EVAP. Keep us posted!

Those achy legs/thighs started on 8/9 DPO for me and lasted until 12 DPO. However, it looks like the faint lines on my test strips were either evaps or I'm heading towards a chemical. I see faint spotting, and I usually spot a day before my period, so this is disappointing.


----------



## moter98

junbait said:


> ready4number1 said:
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something!! I have the SAME EXACT achy leg/thigh feelings you are talking about. I will check my log and tell you the exact dpo it began....hold on a second :coffee: ......Okay, it began on 5dpo :haha: and I had some more today at 13dpo. But on and off throughout this 2ww all different parts of my legs would ache or feel very weak and tired. Even my shins got some sharp pains in them. Not to mention my groin hurt! I think you have gotten your bfp! If it was pink I don't believe it was an EVAP. Keep us posted!
> 
> Those achy legs/thighs started on 8/9 DPO for me and lasted until 12 DPO. However, it looks like the faint lines on my test strips were either evaps or I'm heading towards a chemical. I see faint spotting, and I usually spot a day before my period, so this is disappointing.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear


----------



## ready4number1

junbait said:


> ready4number1 said:
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something!! I have the SAME EXACT achy leg/thigh feelings you are talking about. I will check my log and tell you the exact dpo it began....hold on a second :coffee: ......Okay, it began on 5dpo :haha: and I had some more today at 13dpo. But on and off throughout this 2ww all different parts of my legs would ache or feel very weak and tired. Even my shins got some sharp pains in them. Not to mention my groin hurt! I think you have gotten your bfp! If it was pink I don't believe it was an EVAP. Keep us posted!
> 
> Those achy legs/thighs started on 8/9 DPO for me and lasted until 12 DPO. However, it looks like the faint lines on my test strips were either evaps or I'm heading towards a chemical. I see faint spotting, and I usually spot a day before my period, so this is disappointing.Click to expand...



I wonder if I am heading that route as well. I had a few more positives last night but they were so faint on the Wondfo. I am due today and had a two seperate dreams AF got me and was so relieved. But I am 14dpo without a nice BFP so I am definitely worried. I really hope yours in IB and I really hope mine sticks. Keep me posted.


----------



## junbait

ready4number1 said:


> I wonder if I am heading that route as well. I had a few more positives last night but they were so faint on the Wondfo. I am due today and had a two seperate dreams AF got me and was so relieved. But I am 14dpo without a nice BFP so I am definitely worried. I really hope yours in IB and I really hope mine sticks. Keep me posted.

I normally have a 15 day LP and today is 14 DPO. So I am very skeptical about IB this late. 

However... I will take back what I said about spotting... usually when I spot it is pronounced enough to warrant a liner and I see it every time I wipe after I go. But, maybe I imaged spotting today, because I have had to go several times since I woke up, and other than the FMU where I thought I saw faint colored cm, nothing when I wiped on any of the other times. No need for a liner either so far. Perhaps I'm really starting to see things? lol


----------



## ready4number1

Wow that sounds great! Very happy to hear that. I have read countless womens experiences with IB and have read plenty that has slight spotting around AF. 


:happydance::happydance:


----------



## junbait

ready4number1 said:


> Wow that sounds great! Very happy to hear that. I have read countless womens experiences with IB and have read plenty that has slight spotting around AF.
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

I really hope AF stays away this month :baby:


----------



## purplecupcake

ready4number1 said:


> purplecupcake said:
> 
> 
> USE A FRER!!!! I freaking HATE ICs!! I got a very obvious BFP on a FRER, same urine was BFN on a cheapie.
> 
> 
> Hiiiiii purplecupcake!!!! It's been a long time! I am going to use the FRER if I miss AF tomorrow. It will also give my body a chance to produce HCG. I would be heartbroken if I got a BFN on FRER. Even if it is a false BFN.
> 
> 
> I sure hope I have joined you!Click to expand...

Yes it has! I still remember that November testing thread like it was yesterday! 

Please do get a FRER then get your butt over to the first trimester forum!!! :happydance:


----------



## ready4number1

purplecupcake said:


> ready4number1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplecupcake said:
> 
> 
> USE A FRER!!!! I freaking HATE ICs!! I got a very obvious BFP on a FRER, same urine was BFN on a cheapie.
> 
> 
> Hiiiiii purplecupcake!!!! It's been a long time! I am going to use the FRER if I miss AF tomorrow. It will also give my body a chance to produce HCG. I would be heartbroken if I got a BFN on FRER. Even if it is a false BFN.
> 
> 
> I sure hope I have joined you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it has! I still remember that November testing thread like it was yesterday!
> 
> Please do get a FRER then get your butt over to the first trimester forum!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

My FRER was negative, completely, no hint of anything. Wondfo was extremely faint this morning. And another just now. My only hope is that implantation happened at 11dpo. But honestly, feeling like this will be another chemical. Even though I am having symptoms. My wondfo should be darker I think. It's just like a smudge on this last one.


----------



## purplecupcake

ready4number1 said:


> purplecupcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready4number1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplecupcake said:
> 
> 
> USE A FRER!!!! I freaking HATE ICs!! I got a very obvious BFP on a FRER, same urine was BFN on a cheapie.
> 
> 
> Hiiiiii purplecupcake!!!! It's been a long time! I am going to use the FRER if I miss AF tomorrow. It will also give my body a chance to produce HCG. I would be heartbroken if I got a BFN on FRER. Even if it is a false BFN.
> 
> 
> I sure hope I have joined you!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it has! I still remember that November testing thread like it was yesterday!
> 
> Please do get a FRER then get your butt over to the first trimester forum!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> My FRER was negative, completely, no hint of anything. Wondfo was extremely faint this morning. And another just now. My only hope is that implantation happened at 11dpo. But honestly, feeling like this will be another chemical. Even though I am having symptoms. My wondfo should be darker I think. It's just like a smudge on this last one.Click to expand...

Oh no :( I hate ICs! I got a false positive on a green handle one once (I didn't BD at all for a long time so there was no way...I don't even know why I took it, ha) and then when I was pregnant, it wasn't positive until days later.

I hope you're just early!!


----------



## ready4number1

That sucks purple! At least you know you weren't. I know I am for sure because I also tested my 4 year old niece lmbo! She was negative needless to say. All of mine have been positive today. Just hoping I didn't have enough hcg for the frer yesterday. Funny, I thought there was no chance this month as we only bd one time about 4 days prior to O. Wasn't even trying. Happy still


----------



## junbait

ready4number1 said:


> Wow that sounds great! Very happy to hear that. I have read countless womens experiences with IB and have read plenty that has slight spotting around AF.
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

One more day to go... today is the day I usually start spotting. So far spotting has stayed away, although it is too early in the day to say anything. I'll keep you posted on how the day turns out and if I test tomorrow.

EDIT: So no spotting and it's almost time for bed for me. I am getting nervous about testing tomorrow now.


----------



## moter98

ready4number1 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Please keep us updated!
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely will! One way or another.Click to expand...

Have you tested with FRER?


----------



## purplecupcake

ready4number1 said:


> That sucks purple! At least you know you weren't. I know I am for sure because I also tested my 4 year old niece lmbo! She was negative needless to say. All of mine have been positive today. Just hoping I didn't have enough hcg for the frer yesterday. Funny, I thought there was no chance this month as we only bd one time about 4 days prior to O. Wasn't even trying. Happy still

That's EXACTLY what happened to me!! We had fun on NYE, finally got a positive OPK on Jan 3rd. I had my annual exam on the 14th so I took a test that AM just to confirm I WASN'T pregnant, only to find out I was!

Take another FRER! Or wait a few days and use a digital. Yayyy I'm so excited for you!


----------



## ready4number1

moter98 said:


> ready4number1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Please keep us updated!
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely will! One way or another.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tested with FRER?Click to expand...


Hi, yes I did and it was extreeeeeeeeemly faint but had pink. I am having increasing symptoms. 

Breast were burning on sides last night

Strong sense of smell when this girl put on her lip balm in class. It is that knew one in that egg like container. It was super strong.

Very tired tonight

Also, some poking in my lower right ab and more breast tenderness today

Lastly woke up with my familiar sinus pressure in my face I got last time I had a BFP

Thinking I implanted late or this little bean is holding on for dear life! 

Thanks for checking on me :flower:


----------



## ready4number1

That's EXACTLY what happened to me!! We had fun on NYE, finally got a positive OPK on Jan 3rd. I had my annual exam on the 14th so I took a test that AM just to confirm I WASN'T pregnant, only to find out I was!

Take another FRER! Or wait a few days and use a digital. Yayyy I'm so excited for you!


Thanks Purple. I am getting excited because it seems like my body is trying its hardest to keep this pregnancy. My legs are soooooo weak, I was out of breath running to take the trash to the curb, had to sit down lol. I posted some other symptoms as well along with the FRER results. Still hoping!


----------



## moter98

ready4number1 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready4number1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Please keep us updated!
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely will! One way or another.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tested with FRER?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, yes I did and it was extreeeeeeeeemly faint but had pink. I am having increasing symptoms.
> 
> Breast were burning on sides last night
> 
> Strong sense of smell when this girl put on her lip balm in class. It is that knew one in that egg like container. It was super strong.
> 
> Very tired tonight
> 
> Also, some poking in my lower right ab and more breast tenderness today
> 
> Lastly woke up with my familiar sinus pressure in my face I got last time I had a BFP
> 
> Thinking I implanted late or this little bean is holding on for dear life!
> 
> Thanks for checking on me :flower:Click to expand...

Good to hear!


----------



## purplecupcake

Blood test blood test blood test!


----------



## junbait

I hope you get your confirmation soon! As for me... spotting stayed away all day yesterday and no AF this morning (16 DPO). Temperature has been high, usually by now it would have started dropping. I took a wondfo strip test and it came back with a faint line within the read time. It was getting darker when I left it under the sink. 

I might go to the store and get a digital to show DH, he would not believe lines anyway.


----------



## ready4number1

junbait said:


> I hope you get your confirmation soon! As for me... spotting stayed away all day yesterday and no AF this morning (16 DPO). Temperature has been high, usually by now it would have started dropping. I took a wondfo strip test and it came back with a faint line within the read time. It was getting darker when I left it under the sink.
> 
> I might go to the store and get a digital to show DH, he would not believe lines anyway.



Yaaay!! Soooo happy for you!!! It's great how the Wondfo gets darker as it dries so you can see it better!! Congratulations!


----------



## ready4number1

junbait said:


> I hope you get your confirmation soon! As for me... spotting stayed away all day yesterday and no AF this morning (16 DPO). Temperature has been high, usually by now it would have started dropping. I took a wondfo strip test and it came back with a faint line within the read time. It was getting darker when I left it under the sink.
> 
> I might go to the store and get a digital to show DH, he would not believe lines anyway.


Keep us posted with the digital! I have a feeling it will show up positive, but don't be discouraged if it doesn't because you just may not have enough HCG in your system and it doesn't mean you aren't pregnant.

So happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby:

Yes, guys for some reason need to see the words. 

:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## junbait

ready4number1 said:


> Keep us posted with the digital! I have a feeling it will show up positive, but don't be discouraged if it doesn't because you just may not have enough HCG in your system and it doesn't mean you aren't pregnant.
> 
> So happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby:
> 
> Yes, guys for some reason need to see the words.
> 
> :baby::baby::baby:

I will go buy the digital tomorrow, if my last Wondfo strip comes back darker than today. I hope it will be enough HCG to show up on digital. I'll post pics when the digital shows +ve.

I think even I need to see the words at this point, I'm still in shock and disbelief that it really happened for us this month after months of TTC and disappointments.


----------



## ready4number1

Junbait,

Awww I can't wait! Also, I saw a lot of wondfos online that never darkened but their HCG level was still high.


----------



## terripeachy

Did you test again, ready? This thread is confusing me. HA!


----------



## junbait

ready4number1 said:


> Junbait,
> 
> Awww I can't wait! Also, I saw a lot of wondfos online that never darkened but their HCG level was still high.

I caved and bought the digital yesterday, but I haven't used it yet. I also caved and told DH that we need to alter our December vacation plans to Fiji because we could possibly become extremely busy starting the first week of November. The reaction was not what I was expecting...

Apparently he already suspected that I probably am pregnant. He said since I was complaining about my leg/thigh aches and sleeping a lot more, both of which were unusually for me, he had a good feeling. TMI, he said my boobs felt a little different, not bigger but firmer to the touch.

I will take the digital tomorrow when DH is awake and cross my fingers that it shows up on it. Last wondfo today still shows +ve, but the color has not darkened yet.


----------



## ready4number1

junbait said:


> ready4number1 said:
> 
> 
> Junbait,
> 
> Awww I can't wait! Also, I saw a lot of wondfos online that never darkened but their HCG level was still high.
> 
> I caved and bought the digital yesterday, but I haven't used it yet. I also caved and told DH that we need to alter our December vacation plans to Fiji because we could possibly become extremely busy starting the first week of November. The reaction was not what I was expecting...
> 
> Apparently he already suspected that I probably am pregnant. He said since I was complaining about my leg/thigh aches and sleeping a lot more, both of which were unusually for me, he had a good feeling. TMI, he said my boobs felt a little different, not bigger but firmer to the touch.
> 
> I will take the digital tomorrow when DH is awake and cross my fingers that it shows up on it. Last wondfo today still shows +ve, but the color has not darkened yet.Click to expand...



Lol! It's funny that he already suspected lol. I sure hope it shows on the digital for you!


----------



## ready4number1

My tests are still extremely faint. And my symptoms were very mild today. Really thinking this is a chemical pregnancy and I am okay with that at this point. If my period doesn't show in the next week I will test one more time.


----------



## aidensmommy1

junbait said:


> ready4number1 said:
> 
> 
> Junbait,
> 
> Awww I can't wait! Also, I saw a lot of wondfos online that never darkened but their HCG level was still high.
> 
> I caved and bought the digital yesterday, but I haven't used it yet. I also caved and told DH that we need to alter our December vacation plans to Fiji because we could possibly become extremely busy starting the first week of November. The reaction was not what I was expecting...
> 
> Apparently he already suspected that I probably am pregnant. He said since I was complaining about my leg/thigh aches and sleeping a lot more, both of which were unusually for me, he had a good feeling. TMI, he said my boobs felt a little different, not bigger but firmer to the touch.
> 
> I will take the digital tomorrow when DH is awake and cross my fingers that it shows up on it. Last wondfo today still shows +ve, but the color has not darkened yet.Click to expand...

was the digi positive?! Lol I just read through this whole thing looking because of ur chart =) its a beautiful chart! I'm jealous  lol good luck and ill be stalking!


----------



## junbait

@ready, Good luck! I hope this sticks around for you and if it does not, your sticky bean comes around soon!!

@aidensmommy, thank you! I have never had a chart like this before and all those steady temperatures made me think my thermometer was broken. And the really high temps the past few days made me want to kick my blankets off because I was sweating so bad! lol

For the digi... Yes, it came back positive 2-3 weeks, which means I'm technically at 4-5 weeks. Time to call the doc and make an appointment.
 



Attached Files:







DigitalPositive.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ready4number1

junbait said:


> @ready, Good luck! I hope this sticks around for you and if it does not, your sticky bean comes around soon!!
> 
> @aidensmommy, thank you! I have never had a chart like this before and all those steady temperatures made me think my thermometer was broken. And the really high temps the past few days made me want to kick my blankets off because I was sweating so bad! lol
> 
> For the digi... Yes, it came back positive 2-3 weeks, which means I'm technically at 4-5 weeks. Time to call the doc and make an appointment.

Yaaaaaaay that's fantastic! I feel like you deserve another congratulations for the digi! Congratulations!


----------



## ready4number1

terripeachy said:


> Did you test again, ready? This thread is confusing me. HA!

Lol! I am confused and I'm the one in it lol so I know it has to be confusing for others. Thank you for checking on me. My frer never got past a squinter. Just waiting on Af now. How are things coming with you?


----------



## terripeachy

Don't give up just yet...AF may never show and then you'll have to test again.

I'm about 6DPO and just chillin'. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Rnttcbaby1

Ready, when is AF due? When I took a frer with my son I took it day AF was due and the line was so insanely faint, my husband thought it was all in my head. I waited 2 more days and took my other frer and had a much better, although still faint pink line. I took a digital another day or so later just to be positive bc the lines were still faint. Some people implant later and hcg levels just aren't high enough until after AF is due. I'm about 3dpo cycle #2 ttc baby #2, and I am trying to be a lot less obsessed than I was last month. It only took me 1 cycle with my first, and so I assumed I would get pregnant with #2 just as quick.... Ha! I was way lucky last time. I hope this is your month! I will be following this thread... Good luck!


----------



## ready4number1

terripeachy said:


> Don't give up just yet...AF may never show and then you'll have to test again.
> 
> I'm about 6DPO and just chillin'. Have a great weekend!

Thank you. AF arrived 4 days late so it was definitely a chemical. I felt so very pregnant during that time it was crazy that my tests never darkened. With the way I was feeling I thought for sure they would. Back to the drawing board!


Good luck this month!


----------



## ready4number1

Rnttcbaby1 said:


> Ready, when is AF due? When I took a frer with my son I took it day AF was due and the line was so insanely faint, my husband thought it was all in my head. I waited 2 more days and took my other frer and had a much better, although still faint pink line. I took a digital another day or so later just to be positive bc the lines were still faint. Some people implant later and hcg levels just aren't high enough until after AF is due. I'm about 3dpo cycle #2 ttc baby #2, and I am trying to be a lot less obsessed than I was last month. It only took me 1 cycle with my first, and so I assumed I would get pregnant with #2 just as quick.... Ha! I was way lucky last time. I hope this is your month! I will be following this thread... Good luck!



Thank you hun! How I wish it was my month. It would have been nice for my little baby to stick but it didn't. AF came 4 days late. I am okay with it. I enjoyed it while it lasted.


----------



## moter98

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear the news, ready. 
Next month will be your month!


----------



## junbait

ready4number1 said:


> Thank you. AF arrived 4 days late so it was definitely a chemical. I felt so very pregnant during that time it was crazy that my tests never darkened. With the way I was feeling I thought for sure they would. Back to the drawing board!
> 
> 
> Good luck this month!

Sorry to hear that Ready. I hope March will be your month.


----------



## ready4number1

Thanks ladies! Hoping I can join you guys later this month. Waiting to O now. I am going to use progesterone cream this month and also go to get my progesterone level checked on CD 21. My acupuncturists thinks it's low and is most likely the cause of my chemical. And I have finally begun temping siiiigh. Stayed away as long as I could.


How is everyone?


----------



## ready4number1

terripeachy said:


> Sorry to hear the news, ready.
> Next month will be your month!

Hey how did things turn out?


----------



## terripeachy

Hi ready-AF showed up, so not good. I'm on CD4.

The link in your signature doesn't work. It looks strange.


----------



## ready4number1

terripeachy said:


> Hi ready-AF showed up, so not good. I'm on CD4.
> 
> The link in your signature doesn't work. It looks strange.



I noticed that lol. I am trying to figure it out now. Actually took the fertility friend idea from you. Hopefully I get it straight, I am excited to temp. Though it is CD 10 for me, my acu says that is a good time to start.


Sorry AF showed up! Are you going to do anything different this month?


----------

